# My evening routine with Bugsy



## dseag2 (Sep 29, 2022)

So, we have recently gotten into this new routine.  I go into my bedroom to go onto my laptop with the door closed. Bugsy waits outside for me in the family room.  When I open the door for a late-night snack, he meows at me and climbs up my legs until I pick him up.  When I pick him up, he purrs loudly and kneads his paws into my shoulder.  It is as if he hasn't seen me in years, when in reality he was on my lap an hour ago.  This is so precious.  He is more like a dog than a cat.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 29, 2022)

No, he's like a lovely cat.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 30, 2022)

There is no shutting a door on my three, they have to know where I am and what I am doing at all times. When I shower the smallest, my little girl lays on the rug right outside the shower.  When I get out she likes to have a little tippy toe in the shower just to what goes on in there, why do I go in there? The boys are in the bedroom lying on the floor standing guard. 

After I cook  a meal, do the dishes, the little girl has to come get in my lap and try to lick any little smell of my hands,  Maybe I could have missed something when I washed my hands. I got her when she was just 12 weeks old.  She has never went hungry like some of my rescue dogs.  I just think if must be her breed, she is half dachshund.  She has the funny little habit of sticking that nose up in the air and sniffing. She is also my only howler, she hears an mabulance or a fire truck, the head goes right up and howls like a very small wolf.  I crack up everytime!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 3, 2022)

Precious  He's gorgeous


----------



## Devi (Oct 3, 2022)

Beautiful. I love black cats.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you for you kind comments, everyone.  I know I'm a shameless Cat Dad, but he really is a special black cat.  He is a combination of Bombay and Manx (big eyes, solid black and no tail).  We lost our previous black cat to asthma and I found Bugsy online.  He is an extremely rare breed that we were lucky enough to find for a $75 adoption fee.  He was past 6 years old when we adopted him, but even if he is older he is worth every minute we have with him.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------

